

YouTube and Omnisio Join Forces   - bootload
http://www.youtube.com/blog?entry=2J_iwL4szts

======
bigbang
From youtube's blog, "We believe we’ve only scratched the surface in terms of
what’s possible with online video, so stay tuned for other tools and features
that will let you do even more with your videos. "

From Omnisio, "We believe we've only scratched the surface in terms of what's
possible with online video, and we are really looking forward to taking the
video viewing -- and creating -- experience to the next level."

Omnisio was first to write. See startups are better than big companies

